# Can anyone identify this Gecko?



## fredbloggsXIII (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi. We have recently aquired a gecko that was found in a box of apples delivered to a school. The box said the apples were spanish. We have had advise that it is possibly an african gecko. Can anyone identify it for me please?:2thumb:


----------



## reptile91 (Sep 20, 2009)

there is no picture need pics to indentify it


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

Looks like a Moorish gecko, Tarentola mauritanica, that needs a bloody good feed, their found all over north africa and southern Europe, 
it should take crickets and alike with no probs.


----------



## fredbloggsXIII (Feb 7, 2010)

*Thanks*

Wow! Thanks for the prompt responses. He is on baby food and fruit flies. We have bought some little black crickets for him today and put a few in. We've had him for a few weeks and think he has only started eating in the last few days. Do you have any advise on how we can make sure he is eating the food we put in for him as he seems to stay under his leaves all day!!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you can check he is eating if he is pooping :whistling2:


----------



## fredbloggsXIII (Feb 7, 2010)

*lol*

lol imitebmike. How do i tell if he is 'pooping'? Does anyone have any general type care advice?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

fredbloggsXIII said:


> Wow! Thanks for the prompt responses. He is on baby food and fruit flies. We have bought some little black crickets for him today and put a few in. We've had him for a few weeks and think he has only started eating in the last few days. Do you have any advise on how we can make sure he is eating the food we put in for him as he seems to stay under his leaves all day!!


 
Dont put to much live stuff in with him all at once as it may freak him out! make sure hes got the right temperature and pleanty of cover! there found in the pet trade now and then (but dont forget hes wild) and it will frightening for him,
you should be able to find a care sheet for him on line, and look rather than mess about with him at first so he calms down and starts eating.

Link to care and habitat, http://www.offbeatpets.com/?p=381


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I've never kept these guys myself xD but i found this which might help you

GGA Tarentola mauritanica


----------



## fredbloggsXIII (Feb 7, 2010)

He is in a small plastic vivarium at the moment with a heat pad on the back. We bought him a UV light but read on the site recommended in the thread that he doesnt need a UV light. Should I change this for a heat lamp? We were told he might not live so went for a cheap option for now. If he makes it, he will get a nice big 'proper' house


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I think a heat mat is cheaper to run


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

fredbloggsXIII said:


> He is in a small plastic vivarium at the moment with a heat pad on the back. We bought him a UV light but read on the site recommended in the thread that he doesnt need a UV light. Should I change this for a heat lamp? We were told he might not live so went for a cheap option for now. If he makes it, he will get a nice big 'proper' house


 
I would leave him as he is for the time being! at least until you know he is feeding and doing ok, then I would set up a small viv with a basking area up to the correct temp, my boys had some of these lizards years ago and they had them for ages, their easy to keep but he needs to settle in first.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

also...could it be a Bibron's? xD


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

what lizards do you have already??? they're areboreal lizards so a heatmat aint gonna do much good. it's no use going for the "cheap" option if you want him to survive. have not kept these myself but have some other geckos and know a little bit about these guys and if it was me i would put it in a small plastic tub, tall rather that long, with a heat bulb above it (on a stat obviously) or you could put the tub inside another viv but *only* if the temps are the same. you can feed it on baby foods that contain fruit but try to avoud the fruit and yougart sort of stuff. what school i this ?? where abouts in brum are you ?


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

imitebmike said:


> also...could it be a Bibron's? xD


 

Possible! but they usually have stripes running down the back and quite short and stockier than moorish, they also come from further down africa than moorish, it would help if you know where the apples originated from, (and I dont mean Tesco`s).


----------



## randomcookiemonsta (Mar 5, 2009)

imitebmike said:


> also...could it be a Bibron's? xD


i dont think it is. looks like a moorish gecko.


----------



## tonkaz0 (Apr 25, 2008)

randomcookiemonsta said:


> i dont think it is. looks like a moorish gecko.


 
Ditto, That's what I thought, but don't want to disagree with anyone, I know their arboreal and bask but I still think he should keep it in a small generously covered viv until it gets used to being in captivity


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Make sure the heat source is connected to a thermostat and that you are measuring the temps properly with a digital thermometer. If he is too hot or too cold then he wont eat. Good luck with the little chap!


----------



## Blaptica (Jun 26, 2008)

*pruit igoe*

It is a Moorish gecko. Where I am they are common. I know this species well. Bibrons aren't found in Spain, and I have never heard of apples imported from Africa !

The heat mat fixed to one of the walls with pieces of tile or cork bark against it and also more cork/tiles on the cool sides will suit it well. You need to create little crevices where it can hide. It should be a tough simple little gecko to keep.

Dust the crickets every 4th meal with nutrobal and it should thrive. Also put the heat mat on a timer, it only needs to be on around 12 hours a day ( I would suggest 11am to 11pm )


----------



## BigHeadBen (Dec 30, 2009)

I wish lizards would get delivered to me in boxes of apples. I might start eating healthier then. :whistling2:


----------



## fredbloggsXIII (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies people. He is still doing well! The heat mat is attached to the back of the vivarium so he can climb up and sit on it. We have put some bark in now for him to hide under and have been giving him small black crickets as well as the fruit flies and baby food. The heat mat is on constantly so i will start turning it off at night. Not sure what school it was, probably somewhere in south brum (small heath, yardley).


----------



## fredbloggsXIII (Feb 7, 2010)

BigHeadBen said:


> I wish lizards would get delivered to me in boxes of apples. I might start eating healthier then. :whistling2:


lol bigbenhead. I'm not looking forward to receiving a spider in a box of banana's though!!


----------

